# Opinions on feeding "Camo" this?



## coach_rivera (Dec 5, 2008)

Purina One. Can you all please check out the ingredients on this food and let me know if I should feed this to Camo...he is almost 11 weeks old. This is around my bugdet and I only have Wal-Mart and Petsmart as my suppliers in my area.


----------



## MayzieGSD (Aug 28, 2006)

Ingredients:
Chicken (natural source of glucosamine), brewers rice, poultry by-product meal (natural source of glucosamine) <span style="color: #FF0000"> (Doesn't name the exact source - is this chicken, turkey, another kind of bird?)</span> , corn gluten meal <span style="color: #FF0000"> (I prefer protein to come from meat - CGM is used to raise protein levels because it's cheaper than using meat)</span> , whole grain wheat, whole grain corn, animal fat preserved with mixed-tocopherols <span style="color: #FF0000"> (what kind of animal? Protein sources should be named - ie Chicken Fat)</span> (form of Vitamin E), pea fiber, oat meal, fish meal, animal digest <span style="color: #FF0000"> (Again, what animal? Could be anything. )</span> , salt, potassium chloride, calcium phosphate, potassium citrate, Vitamin E supplement, choline chloride, zinc sulfate, L-Lysine monohydrochloride, L-ascorbyl-2-polyphosphate (source of Vitamin C), ferrous sulfate, manganese sulfate, niacin, Vitamin A supplement, calcium carbonate, copper sulfate, calcium pantothenate, garlic oil, pyridoxine hydrochloride, Vitamin B-12 supplement, thiamine mononitrate, riboflavin supplement, calcium iodate, Vitamin D-3 supplement, menadione sodium bisulfite complex (source of Vitamin K activity), folic acid, biotin, sodium selenite.

<span style="color: #FF0000"> I'd like to see more meat in this food. The first ingredient is chicken, but that is inclusive of water. Chicken meal would be better. Out of the next 5 ingredients, 4 of them are grains - ie brewer's rice, corn gluten meal, whole grain wheat, whole grain corn. Typically the first 6 ingredients make up the majority of food, so this food is a little grain heavy.

That being said, Purina One is definitely not the worst food out there, but there are better foods. </span>


----------



## MayzieGSD (Aug 28, 2006)

If Petsmart & Walmart are your only options, you might want to check these out (at Petsmart). The ingredients in these look a little better than Purina ONE IMO:
Avoderm Chicken and Brown Rice: http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2750276
Authority Harvest Baked Chicken: http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2750417
Royal Canin GSD24: http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2750342
Nutro Ultra http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2750855

Also, maybe you can check and see if there is a feed store in your area as they often have a decent selection of food or can special order something for you. Petsmart doesn't carry many of the best dog foods.

And keep in mind, what works best for your dog might not be what is considered the "best" food. You'll have to see how he's doing on it.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Because of all of the fillers, a lot of this food is going to go in one end and come out the other. 

What is your budget? There are definitely better foods than this at Petsmart so if you tell us how much you have to spend perhaps we can help you pick the best food available to you. 

Also, many folks order from petfooddirect.com They often send out 22% coupons and their regular prices are decent so that may also be an option.


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: BowWowMeowBecause of all of the fillers, a lot of this food is going to go in one end and come out the other.


And because of this, be aware that while some kibble will be cheaper per bag, you will feed more, so you will use more bags per year. While with a better quality food, even though the price per bag is higher, you will go thru LESS bags. So you could end up paying the same amount or even LESS over time.


----------



## Jazzstorm (Nov 29, 2005)

<span style="color: #3333FF"> I'd be leery of this ingredient:menadione sodium bisulfite complex (source of Vitamin K activity).

Vitamin K3, synthetic vitamin K.

Feed grade. Also listed as Menadione Dimethyl-Pyrimidinol Bisulfate, Menadione Dimethyl-Pyrimidinol Bisulfite, Menadione Sodium Bisulfate Complex, Menadione Sodium Bisulfite and Menadione Sodium Bisulfite Complex. 

Unnecessary ingredient in dog food. This synthetic version of vitamin K has not been specifically approved for long term use, such as in pet food. It has been linked to many serious health issues.

Click here for more info on Menadione Sodium Bisulfite Complex 


http://www.dogfoodproject.com/index.php?page=main</span>


----------



## roxy84 (Jun 23, 2007)

is there a sams club next to the walmart. i think they sell the kirkland brand (or is it costco), which i understand is a decent food at a good price.


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

Kirkland is at Costco.


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

Petsmart also sells Blue Buffalo. That's a good food.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

check out petfooddirect.com and you could use one of their many 20-22% coupons on top of their already good prices. Just order from their website and have it delivered, this way you can feed whatever you want instead of whatevers available in your area.


----------



## HarleyGirl52874 (Jun 16, 2006)

I feed the Avoderm, found at Petsmart. Been very happy with it. All 3 dogs do great on it. It can range from $36-43 for a 35lb bag. Lasts almost a month feeding 3 dogs on it.


----------

